# Slick motion graphics photo slideshows



## granty (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi folks

I've just finished setting up a website for a business idea I've had and I'd be interested to see what you jobbing photographers think about it:

http://www.movingpix.tv

In a nutshell it's photo slideshow movies made into DVD video, but more slick and advanced than the usual powerpoint/pro show gold stuff. Basically I made one as a tribute to my nan and everyone said I could be onto something so I made a few more and here I am.

As a hypothetical question, I was thinking of approaching local photographers to see if they'd be interested in referring customers to me for a cash incentive - do you think this kind of business relationship is viable too?

The business side of this project is completely alien to me, so any advice or feedback is very much appreciated.

Neil


----------



## zoogirlbc (Nov 9, 2009)

Neat! What did you use to make it? I've done dvd slide shows set to music at my old job but nothing as fancy as yours. They were popular for tributes.


----------



## granty (Nov 9, 2009)

zoogirlbc said:


> Neat! What did you use to make it? I've done dvd slide shows set to music at my old job but nothing as fancy as yours. They were popular for tributes.



Thanks! I mainly use Adobe After Effects, Final Cut Pro and PhotoShop - they aren't made using a lideshow creator programme as such, so I have more control and can make something a bit more fancy.

Where was your old job, did people pay for tribute movies?


----------



## zoogirlbc (Nov 14, 2009)

It was in a photo lab. People paid up to $150 per slideshow. I used DVD Photo Slideshow Pro, and included scanning pictures if needed and music.


----------

